# which is better for mid-level project  ASP.NET or PHP



## Sathish (Apr 2, 2009)

which is robust and reliable for developing mid-range projects.. like handling 10lakhs data + 35 simultaneous user operation. 
asp.net or php...


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2009)

I recall a student doing a comparison between both. The thing is I have no idea where his assignment was buried lol. I recall the main points being that if you implement MySQL then with an efficient database design then its suitable for large projects. Further some have a tendency of arguing that the price factor is huge. This is not exactly true since there is affordable ASP.NET hosting plans. All I can say is choose what you are better at. By the way theres a ton of more benefits to using ASP.NET however those are quite easily referrable reading Microsofts documentation or googling.


----------



## n2casey (Apr 3, 2009)

PHP+MySQL can handle that much of data and requests. So don't worry, even TDF is also running on that. Advantage for PHP & MySQL is that it is free but for ASP.NET you need to pay. If you are ready to pay then go for one in which you are efficient.


----------



## Sathish (Apr 3, 2009)

cost is no bar. im ready to spend more bucks. i want stable and reliable and robustness..so i choose asp.net instead of php..??


----------



## n2casey (Apr 3, 2009)

Then better to go for ASP.NET, with ASP.NET you can develop faster than PHP and also you will have more flexibility & ease in understanding and development.


----------



## mahesh (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^^^ +1...................


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 5, 2009)

nor asp.net nor php if u want stability and scalability go for java on linux

struts 2, hibernate

or seam


----------



## n2casey (Apr 6, 2009)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> nor asp.net nor php if u want stability and scalability go for java on linux
> 
> struts 2, hibernate
> 
> or seam



Well PHP & ASP.NET both are as stable as Java. So there is no question of stability since it depends on developer whether he is able to develop a stable application or not. To develop application with ASP.NET is easy for beginners as compared to Java or PHP.


----------



## toofan (Apr 13, 2009)

I would prefer PHP + MySql any day. Its easy to understand and also similar to other programming languages. so no worries understanding basics.


----------



## vamsi360 (Apr 13, 2009)

toofan said:


> I would prefer PHP + MySql any day. Its easy to understand and also similar to other programming languages. so no worries understanding basics.



+1


----------



## Sathish (Apr 14, 2009)

deciding php&mysql..


----------



## n2casey (Apr 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> I would prefer PHP + MySql any day. Its easy to understand and also similar to other programming languages. so no worries understanding basics.



ASP.NET is very easy coz it provides lot of things readymade. Also you will find C# much similar to C++ so it's very easy to understand. SQL Server is much better than MySQL in providing friendly environment for development.


@Betruger

Go for one in which you have better understanding. If you know C++ then it's very easy to code in C#.


----------



## vamsi360 (Apr 14, 2009)

> Go for one in which you have better understanding. If you know C++ then it's very easy to code in C#.



PHP/MYSQL are opensource so I prefer LAMP to MS tools.
But MS never gives up and i think ASP.net will continue to shine..


----------

